# new member



## cathie of Portland (Oct 1, 2012)

Hello: I have been hunting the internet for a couple weeks hoping to find a forum such as this. I have a pigeon that i have been feeding for a month. He/she roosts on a set of cow horns by my back door each evening and waits for someone to come out of the house at dawn. Someone usually spends several
hours a day in the yard and he stays on shoulder, head, arm of chair, lap or on the ground nearby. Quite a character this bird is. We've grown very fond of it. My concern is we live in Maine and the colder weather will be coming in soon. I know that pigeons do well all year round in the cities of this state but I want to 
build some kind of shelter where the cow horns are. Something that it can come and go as it pleases but gives it protection from the elements. Any info 
that anyone could give would be appreciated.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

First of all, thank you for caring for this sweet little pigeon! He seems so tame for a feral bird. You are so lucky!

As I am from a tropical climate, I would have no clue about sheltering from the cold... so hopefully, an expert would come along.

By the way, welcome to the club! Hope you will find the information here useful. Take care & Good luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

cathie of Portland said:


> Hello: I have been hunting the internet for a couple weeks hoping to find a forum such as this. I have a pigeon that i have been feeding for a month. He/she roosts on a set of cow horns by my back door each evening and waits for someone to come out of the house at dawn. Someone usually spends several
> hours a day in the yard and he stays on shoulder, head, arm of chair, lap or on the ground nearby. Quite a character this bird is. We've grown very fond of it. My concern is we live in Maine and the colder weather will be coming in soon. I know that pigeons do well all year round in the cities of this state but I want to
> build some kind of shelter where the cow horns are. Something that it can come and go as it pleases but gives it protection from the elements. Any info
> that anyone could give would be appreciated.


The cold is not what I would be worried about, but more danger such as birds of prey that will notice a single pigeon very quick, so he is in great danger as a single bird without a flock for protection. he would need a hutch of some kind away from cold winds and any moisture, but have an aviary off of it so he can get sunshine which is important to their health to produce vitamin D3, to spend time with him he would need to be inside a structure to keep him safe from hawks and the like.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with spirit wings......as a single bird, he's a sitting duck for predators.
Are there any bands on his legs? If not, he sounds like someone's pet or hand raised by a human. I would take him in if I were you. Are you feeding him?
Thank you for caring and welcome to PT.


----------



## cathie of Portland (Oct 1, 2012)

I brought the pigeon into the house once. My Macaw of 35 years absolutely
freaked out. In all fairness to "Ralph" (who is female) I can't do that again.
I have a couple dozen chickens in the yard but the pigeon is totally ambivalent 
to them. It pays no attention to the doves that feed or the crows that are
constantly screaming at it. There are hawks in the area as they go right overhead to migrate. Last week the pigeon was hopping from the mailbox to me but instead of landing on my shoulder she took right off like a rocket. 5 seconds later a hawk went right by me but not quite as fast. she had a headstart and a couple hours later she came back but I was sick to my stomach wandering around trying to find her. Therefore, I agree, predators are a very big issue. As hawks have never been a problem before perhaps it just because they are migrating? Any thoughts, You have all been great.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would treat her no different than you're macaw, a pigeon is still a pet bird that needs protection, even if they are smart and hang around and don't get lost when outdoors. I would not imagine you would take such a risk with you're parrot.


----------



## cathie of Portland (Oct 1, 2012)

very good point. Thank you.


----------

